# Bei "Seite nicht gefunden" Pop-Up Nachricht...



## Killuminati (11. Juli 2004)

Angenommen man klickt auf einen Link und eine "ERROR-404-Page" wird geöffnet und gleichzeitig ein Pop-Up in dem steht, dass die Page nur "vorübergehend nicht zu erreichen ist".

Wie stellt man sowas am einfachsten an?


----------



## danube (11. Juli 2004)

in den head der 404 seite:

<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
function popup()
{ 
NF=window.open("popupdatei.htm","blah","width=200,height=200");
NF.focus; } 
</script>

beim body tag:
<body onLoad="popup()">


----------



## SilentWarrior (11. Juli 2004)

Das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit:
	
	
	



```
<body onload="alert('vorübergehend nicht zu erreichen');">
```


----------



## Killuminati (12. Juli 2004)

Thx, aber ich glaube nicht das ich auf die Error-Page komme, denn diese gehört zum Webspace bei Arcor...


----------



## Krypthonas (12. Juli 2004)

Nunja.
So einfach geht das auch nicht. Wenn du eine Scriptsprache benutzt und Daten fortlaufend in dein PHP Script includest, kannst du eigene error_logs erstellen und diese Ausgeben. Wenn du einen Server hättest, könntest du deinen Apache so konfigurieren, dass er auf z.B. error.htm umgeleitet werden kann.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Juli 2004)

Du kannst bei Arcor per .htaccess deine eigenen Error-Seiten festlegen


----------

